# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Ошибка отложенной записи достала

## Путник

Два жестких диска: WD sata2 250 gb (xp на нем установлена) и samsung sata2 scsi 400 gb (сын купил)
Отключаю скази диск - все нормально. Включаю. При любых попытках копирования вылетает доволтно часто ошибка отложенной записи. Сомтрел по форумам. Но там чуть другое. А здесь как отключаю скази винт - все хорошо.
Что сделатьИ? Работать можно, но достает это уже сильно

----------


## cyberdemon

попробуй переустановить дрова на Сказёвый контролер

----------


## parenkin

Была такая ошибка только с SATA проблемма оказалась в SATA кабеле, поставил более с усиленным экраном всё замечательно

----------

